# ماهي حقيقة تسخين السيارة قبل الأنطلاق



## sad bird (26 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عدنا لكم بعد انقطاع بسيط وكلنا شوق لكم أحبتي ولمواضيعكم الأكثر من رائعه

جئتكم وأحمل معي تسأل عن حقيقة تسخين السيارة :1: 

لماذا نسخن السيارة وكم هو الوقت المناسب لذلك

علما اني تفجأت بنصيحه وهي ان السيارات الجديده لاتحتاج لتسخين :81:

أرجو من الجميع المشاركه لتعم الفائده


وتقبلو خالص التحايى


----------



## AHMAD_EMAD (26 نوفمبر 2006)

بالفعل السيارات الحديثة لا تحتاج لا تسخين ولكن يفضل ألا تنطلق بها انطلاقات رياضية في الاول


----------



## motaz_95 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

i think to avoid the thermal stresses in engine block


----------



## Engr_Zeroo (27 نوفمبر 2006)

This for move the engine oil form the bottem to up! in new cars there are a pump which do that once u trun on


----------



## sad bird (2 ديسمبر 2006)

Guys,

I trust you but I need some evidence to this.


I need a scientific reason from mechanical point of view.


Please if anybody has this information, I will appreciate it.


----------



## بدراوى (13 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
فائدة تسخين السيارة عند بدء التشغيل وذلك للوصول بالمحرك الى الحالة التى عندها يستطيع العمل بالحالة المثلى و التجاوب مع زيادة الحمل 
فى السيارات الحديثة انظمة الحقن الحديثة مزودة بسينسورات لقياس درجة الحرارة و نسبة الأكسجين 
ومعايرة الوقود وفقا للمعلومات التى تأتى من البروسيسور


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (13 ديسمبر 2006)

تعرفون اخواني المهندسين اني محرك السياره مصنوع من حديد وهذا الحديد يكون بارد فعندما تنطلق بالسياره اول متشغله فيكون الاحتراق غير تام لكل محتوى الوقود فنحن نحمي السياره للوصول الى المحرك بدرجة حراره جيده حتى يتم الاحتراق بالكامل


----------



## المستشار8 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

سبب تسخين السياره قبل الانطلاق لإعطاء مضخة الزيت التي توجد بأسفل المحرك وهله من الزمن
كي تزوده بالزيت


----------



## mazen1973 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

اعتقد ان جميع السيارات بما فيها الحديثه بحاجه لتسخين للسبب الذي ذكره الاخ مصطفى
ولكن ذلك يختلف حسب درجه حراره الجو


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (18 ديسمبر 2006)

أهلا بك أخي الكريم sad bird ونرحب بعودتك

السيارات الحديثه لا تحتاج لتسخين والسبب مثل ما ذكر أخي Engr_Zeroo

جزاكم الله خير جميعاً


----------



## era472000 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تعلمون اخوتي ان الانسان عندما يستيقظ هل يجري ويركظ ؟بالطبع لا.
اداً لابد ان يعمل تمارين رياضية, كدلك ايضاً في جميع المركبات الالية والسيارات لابد ان تعطيها حقها في ان تؤدي عملها بالشكل المطلوب 



وشكراً...............................


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (18 ديسمبر 2006)

اخوتي الاعزاء

لم استطع ان اخرج برأي واضح وفني
عن التساؤل المطروح

وما زلت ابحث عن الاجابة
في طيات مشاركاتكم القيمة

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## محمد سعد رشاد (18 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

When the car is up to operating temp (80C oil or water needle 1/2 way)
you can increase rpm.
Why? Part of the reason is lubrication. Cold oil is not as viscous.
Oil pumps are constant volume pumps (at a specific rpm) and therefore
may produce excessive pressures when cold.
The second reason is thermal expansion. An engine is made to be driven
at operating temperature, and therefore things will not fit or seal
as well when cold. In addition, engine components expand at different
rates (e.g., cast iron vs aluminum, small vs large volumes) and the
slower this process occurs the smaller the expansion differences.
Idling your engine may warm up the engine too fast, driving hard
immediately will produce reduced lubrication and excessive pressure.

والعهدة عالراوي أنا مجرد ناقل بس متهيء لي كلامه صح


----------



## محمد سعد رشاد (18 ديسمبر 2006)

Engr_Zeroo قال:


> This for move the engine oil form the bottem to up! in new cars there are a pump which do that once u trun on



بصراحة كلام عجيب لأن السيارات الحديثة والسيارات القديمة مضخة الزيت فيهم واحدة وطريقة عملها واحدة


----------



## محمد سعد رشاد (18 ديسمبر 2006)

المستشار8 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> سبب تسخين السياره قبل الانطلاق لإعطاء مضخة الزيت التي توجد بأسفل المحرك وهله من الزمن
> كي تزوده بالزيت


بصراحة كلام الخواجة اللي أنا ناقله أصح رغم أنه خواجة 
لأن كلامك يعني أن ممكن فترة التسخين تبقى ثوان (لإعطاء مضخة الزيت التي توجد بأسفل المحرك وهله من الزمن
كي تزوده بالزيت) رغم إن الطبيعي التسخين بياخد حوالي عشر دقائق أو ربع ساعة


----------



## محمد سعد رشاد (18 ديسمبر 2006)

ahmad_emad قال:


> بالفعل السيارات الحديثة لا تحتاج لا تسخين ولكن يفضل ألا تنطلق بها انطلاقات رياضية في الاول



أين دليلك على أن السيارات الحديثة لا تحتاج للتسخين مع العلم إن كل السيارات الحديثة بتلاقي فيها ستيبر موتور بيعمل على رفع سرعة الأيدل سبيد لما بتكون السيارة باردة ويمكنك التأكد من ذلك عن طريق متابعة عداد الأر بي أم


----------



## Abdel Wahab Mohamm (18 ديسمبر 2006)

ياخواننا انا عندى فى مصر سيارة موديل 92 لازم اسخنها والا مش حتتحرك وعندى هنا سيارة موديل 2006 مجرد مافتح كونتاك تمشى يبقى السيارات الحديثة مطورة لذلك وده خير برهان لعدم حاجتنا لتسخين السارة الحديثة وشكرا:20:


----------



## محمد سعد رشاد (18 ديسمبر 2006)

وده رأيك كمهندس ولا رأيك كمالك سيارة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (18 ديسمبر 2006)

اذا تكرمتم زملاءنا واخواننا الاعزاء

نريد الرأي الفني

واسباب صحة هذا الرأي 

فنيا

مشكورين


----------



## khalil2 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
جميع السيارات تحتاج الى التسخين وتعتمد فترة التسخين على حرارة الجو 
ففي الشتاء تكون درجات الحرارة منخفضة لذلك تحتاج السيارة الى فترة اكبر 
لتسخين المحرك لكي يتم احتراق الوقود بصورة جيدةز
تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## Cool_As_Ever (20 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا اؤيد كلام خليل2
لان السيارة في الجو البارد لو شغلتها ومشيت على طول يكون في اهتزاز في المحرك اما في الصيف بسرعة تسخن ويقل الاهتزاز وبعض الاحيان في البرد ينطفي المحرك وهذا دليل على ان عملية الاحتراق لم تتم بسبب برودة المحرك

وشكرا


----------



## Cool_As_Ever (20 ديسمبر 2006)

وكمان احنا نبغى المحرق يكون عند اقل اهتزاز ممكن 

وشكرا


----------



## sad bird (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Gentelmen,

Thank you for your great participation in this subject.

To give the right answer we need someone to volunteer and bring some trusted information from any cars manufacturer or agency website or from the owner guide.


best regards,


----------



## العرندس (25 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تحية طيبة للجميع .. 

الموضوع رائع .. والمناقشة أجمل من ذلك بكثير .. فتحية لكاتب الموضوع !!

قرأت ردود الاخوة المهندسين على وجه السرعة ( بدون تسخين .. ) 

وسأدلي بدلوي في هذا الموضوع .. من الناحية الهندسية .. وواقع التجربة العملية .. 

سأبدا بمثال من واقع الحياة العملية على تسخين السيارة .. 

في الرياضة .. لابد أن يقوم كل لاعب .. بتسخين نفسه .. رياضيا !! 

أي يقوم اللاعب ببعض تمارين محددة .. تساعده على تجنب الاصابة .. بالشد العضلي ( أو التمزق )

وذلك من خلال تسخين الدم في جسمه .. أي تنشيط الدورة الدموية في الجسم .. بمعنى : - 

وصول الدم إلى كافة أعضاء الجسم .. ولولا هذا التسخين الرياضي .. قد يصاب اللاعب .. 

بشد عضلي ( كما نرى في المباريات ) .. 

الحل ( العلاج ) : - تدليك الجزء المصاب بالشد العضلي .. وتحريكه بتمارين معينه تؤدي إلى وصول الدم .. إلى هذا الجزء من الجسم .. 

قد يتساءل البعض : عن اصابه لاعبين كرة القدم .. بالتحديد في الساق !! والسبب في ذلك ان الساقين هما الاكثر تعرضا للاجهاد في كرة القدم .. واليدان هما الاكثر تعرضا للاجهاد في كرة الطائرة .. وهكذا 

بالنسبة لتسخين السيارة .. 

السيارة .. مثل جسم الانسان 

الزيت .. مثل الدم الانسان 

المضخة .. القلب 

لذا يستدعي تسخين السيارة .. فتنتقل الحرارة للزيت .. حتى يصبح الزيت أكثر سيولة .. فيكون سريانه

في مجاري الزيت .. من الخزان .. إلى المضخة .. الى الحواقن .. أكثر فعالية وسهولة .. 

حيث يقوم الزيت بوظيفته الاساسية على اكمل وجه .. 

وهي تزييت الاجزاء المتحركة Moving Parts والتي تتعرض الى اجهاد مستمر .. 

مما يؤدي إلى تقليل الاجهادات الحرارية Thermal Stresses بين الاجزاء المتحركة في 

السيارة .. 

هذا الأمر أشار اليه مشرفنا القدير .. معتز 

الحقيقة العلمية من تسخين السيارة .. خصوصا في الايام الباردة حيث تنخفض درجة الحرارة .. 

هي زيادة العمر النسبي للسيارة .. وضمان عدم توقفها فجأة على الطريق .. 

وفي ايام البرد الشديدة .. حيث تنخفض درجة الحرارة .. قد تتوقف السيارة فجأة .. مالم يتم تسخينها .. 

كذا اللاعب .. اذا لم يسخن جسده رياضيا .. قبل البدء بممارسة الرياضة .. 

بالنسبة للسيارة الحديثة ( أي المتطورة ) .. بصراحه : - 

ليس لدي معلومة عن حقيقة الاستغناء عن التسخين .. حيث يجب الاطلاع اولا على الدراسات .. 

شكرا لجميع من شارك في الموضوع .. 

بإنتظار مشاركة الأخوة الآخرين .. ذوي الالمام بهذا التساؤل .. 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلا عليكم


----------



## سلطان البكري (25 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني المهندسين

والقلب قد أثلج بنقاشكم الجميل 
وأتمنى حقيقة البحث عن هذا الموضوع هل السيارات الحديثة تحتاج إلى تسخين؟؟


----------



## al-rahbi (25 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحقيقة العلمية تقول ان هناك علاقة بين درجة حرارة المحرك وكفاءته . واعلى كفاءة للمحرك تحصل عندما تكون درجة الحرارة لماء التبريد بحدود 110 درجة مئوية بالنسبة لمحركات البنزين . لذلك عندما يكون الجو بارد وعند بدء التشغيل يكون المحرك بأقل كفاءة وليس من المنطق تحميله مباشرة وعليه يجب اعطاء المحرك فرصة كافية للتسخين بدون حمل لرفع كفاءته . لذلك وجدت صمامات الحماوة وكذلك متحسس تشغيل المروحة الذي يعمل على اخراجها من العمل عندما تكون درجة حرارة المحرك منخفضة وكل ذلك من اجل بقاء درجة حرارة المحرك ضمن الحدود التي تعطي اعلى كفاءة .


----------



## redarrow (25 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,
الصراحة انا برأيي ان السيارة وهي باردة تكون اجزاء السيارة الحديدية باردة .
وعند تشغيلها طبيعي ان الحرارة البنزين المشتعل منخفضة اي ان الاحتراق غير كامل والدليل لو تلاحظون خروج دخان ابيض كثير من العادم وهذا دليل علي Incomplete combustion .
معناتة ان الكفاءة منخفضة وتزداد الكفاءة بزيادة درجة حرارة المحرك .لغاية ما تصل الى درجة حرارة المصممة عليه .
كل شيئ في الدنيا يسبح حتي الحديد يسبح مثل الانسان .
فعند معاملة الحديد عامله باللين اي سخن الحديد وبعدها تحرك بالسيارة لتجنب ال Thermal stress and the cracks الذي سوف يحصل اكيد .
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## what (27 ديسمبر 2006)

صراحه تشكرون على هذذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## demonarundo (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السيارات التى تحتاج الى التسخين هى السيارات التى تعمل باكربراتير
أما السيارات التى تعمل بالحقن injuction فلا تحتاج الى تسخين
ولذلك جميع السيارات الحديثة لا تحتاج لتسخين لأن جميعها يعمل بالحقن

وتفسير ذلك هو ان الكربراتير تكون ال droplet فيه حجمها كبير , فعندما تدخل قطرة البنزين لغرفة
الأحتراق لا تحترق بسهولة ولا يحدث اختلاط سليم , فتحتاج للتسخين مسبقا كى تتبخر وتختلط مع الهواء

أما فى الحقن فقطر ال droplet يكون صغير للغاية بدون تسخين , فيدخل غرفة الأحتراق ويختلط

أرجو أن اكون أفدت كل من يهتم


----------



## حسن المشاقبه (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*كل السيارات بحاجة الى تسخين*

زملائي الاعزاء كل عام وأنتم بخير للرد على هذا السؤال يجب أخذ الأمور التالية بعين الاعتبار:-
- بالنظر الى السيارات القديمة وخاصة الدفع الخلفي نجد أن خرطوم فلتر الهواء مفتوح مباشرة على مقدمة السيارة فنجد أن الهواء الداخل وخصوصاً في الشتاء يكون رطباً وذو درجة حرارة منخفضة , فحينما يمتزج مع البنزين وبوجود الشعلة لايعطي احتراقاً كاملاً ولذلك عملوا نظام Choke لسحبها في بداية التشغيل لاغلاق الهواء الداخل وتسخين حجرات الاحتراق والاكتفاء بالهواء الرطب الموجود أصلاً ولذلك نجد أن العادم الخارج يحتوي على ماء جزء يكون من الهواء والجزء الاخر من البنزين كل ذلك لحين تسخين الهواء المحيط بالمحرك كي يسحب فلتر الهواء هواء ساخن يشتعل بسهولة أما بالنسبة لسيارات الديزل فهي تعتمد على نظام الضغط وليس الاشتعال فهي تحتاج لرفع درجة الحرارة في حجرات الاحتراق كي تزداد كفاءة الاحتراق أيضاً وكما تعرفون في الديزل كلما زادت الحرارة زاد السحب أما في السيارات الحديثة وخاصة نظام أل Injection فهو أتوماتيكي ويتم تلقائياً أما خرطوم الهواء فهو غالباً مايكون ملصق بالمحرك حتى يسحب من الهواء الساخن.
- في بداية التشغيل تكون الاسطوانات باردة ومتقلصة والزيت بارد وثقيل بسبب انخفاض درجة الحرارة لذلك يفصل الحمل عن السيارة بتشغيلها وهي واقفة ريثما تزداد سيولة الزيت بارتفاع درجة حرارته لتسهل حركة الاسطوانات.
- وبالنتيجة يسخن الماء في الرادييتر الذي ربما لا يحوي Anti freese ويكون متجمداً وربما يحدث اجهادات حرارية على المحرك ويعمل جهد التواء أو ما يسمى فتلان .


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخواني حبيت اني اتكلم عن الموضوع الي تكلمو عنه الاخوان وانا عندي راي اتمنا انه يكون ماتبحثون عنه
ان السيارات الحديثه تحتاج الى التسخين اكثر من السيارات القديمه لا السيارات الحديثه تم زياده عدد البلوف " الصمامات " بحيث ان راس السلندر يكون ضعيف فيكون عرضه الى الانكسار وذلك لتغير درجه الحراره المفاجى الناتج عن عدم التسخين ورفع درجه الحراره.
اما سبب التسخين بشكل عام فانه نقوم بحمايه الشنابر " حلقات احكام الانضغاط " وذلك بان يكون جدران الاسطوانه تكون بارده بحيث اذا تم حقن الوقود داخل المحرك - عن طريق الكربريتر " المغذي "
او عن طريق الحقن الالكتروني - يتم تكثيف جزء من الوقود على جدران الاسطوانه بعد ذلك يتم تذويب الزيت الموجود على جدران الاسطوانه ويتم تحليله وبذلك يتم تاكل حلقات احكام الانضغاط ويتم صرف الزيت وهذا والله اعلم 
امل ان تكون في ما ذكرت الفائده لكم واذا كان يوجد في الموضوع الذي ذكرت خطى ارجو ان تعذروني


----------



## مهند المناصير (27 ديسمبر 2006)

ان سبب تسخين المحرك هو للوصول الى درجه حراره للمعادن لتقليل نسبه التاكل بين الاسطوانه والبستن كذلك لجعل الوقود يحترق في درجه حراره عاليه لرفع كفائة المحرك


----------



## إسلام (28 ديسمبر 2006)

محمد سعد رشاد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> When the car is up to operating temp (80C oil or water needle 1/2 way)
> you can increase rpm.
> ...



هذا أصح كلام في هذا الموضوع.
و الله أعلم.


----------



## morsyb_2010 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

اخوانى الكرام
احب اقولكم جميعا ان السيارات الحديثة لاتحتاج منك الانتظار للقيام بتسخينها حيث ان الانظمة الالكترونية الجديدة التى زودت بها تعطى اشارة الى المنظومة(الوقود) بزيادة نسبة الوقود حتى تستطيع السيارة العمل فى سهولة ويسر وحتى يكون الحريق مكتمل
ولكن كل هذا لا ياخذ منك وقت كبير فبمجرد ان تضع مفتاح الكونتاك فى السيارة وتشغلها فتقوم هى بعملية التسخين دون اى تدخل منك وذلك فى ثوانى قليلة
وتوجد سيارات حديثة بمجرد اعطائها اشارة عن بعد تقوم هى بالتسخين وعندما تركبها تنطلق بدون انتظار ان تسخن السيارة


----------



## حرف (29 ديسمبر 2006)

أسعدت بآراء الأخوه جميعكم

معلومات جداً قيمه

فكما ذكر أحد الأخوه 

بأن التسخين يزيد من كفاءة الزيت في المحرك ويساعد في عملية دورانه بالمحركـ بالإضاف إلى إعطاء الوقت الكافي لدوران الزيت في الأجواء المعتدله

بالإضافة إلى أن التسخين للسيارة ييزد من العمر الإفتراضي للسياره وهي مسألة حماية للسيارة 





والشكر للج ـميع ,,,,حقاً منتدى راااائـــ ع


----------



## دعيبس (30 ديسمبر 2006)

سلامي لجميع المشاركين , وكل عام وأنتم بخير 
مشاركات رائعة تذكرني بمشاركات قديمة بخصوص مضخة الماء و الهيدروليك .
أرجو أن يكون هناك مشاركات بهذا المستوى في الموضوع التالي : أيهما أفضل عمليا / اقتصاديا : استخدام محرك ثنائي الأشواط أم رباعي الأشواط ؟ ولماذا لم يستخدم ثنائي الأشواط في السيارات والمعدات الثقيلة ؟ شكرا للجميع


----------



## faragelo (31 ديسمبر 2006)

اننا لا نبرد السياره لكى تبرد ولكن حتى لا تنخفض او ترتفع الحراره عن درجة الحراره المثلى


----------



## sad bird (9 يناير 2007)

كعادتكم أحبتي...............كفيتم ووفيتم

ولكن يبقى سؤال:

ماهو سر ارتفاع ضغط الماكينه عند بداية التشغيل لبضع دقائق و هل تكون السياره جاهزه للانطلاق عند توقفه.



تقبلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو خالص التحايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى


----------



## sad bird (9 يناير 2007)

*إجابة خبير*

Warm Up The Car in Winter 




Common questions in the winter. Should I warm up the car before driving? And for how long?

If you use your car infrequently let the car run for a few minutes before moving. This warms up the cold, thick oil and protects your engine from damage. 

When starting a vehicle in cold weather allow the engine to idle for no more than 30 seconds before driving off to insure proper oil flow and lubrication. Older vehicles may need a little longer warming up time. Only warm long enough to prevent stalling when driving and that the windshield is defogged. 

A cold engine will warm up faster when the vehicle is being driven than when idling. In unusually cold temperatures drive at a slower speed for a few miles to give the car time to warm up. 

Use a block heater when the winter temperature drops to -5°F or below. A block heater helps to keep oil and coolant warm, makes the vehicle easier to start and reduces gas use by as much as ten percent. Turn the timer on one to two hours before planning to start vehicle. Use a timer for convenience. 

Never warm car in a closed garage. Drive car out of garage as soon as motor starts. There is not enough ventilation to remove carbon monoxide in even an open garage. 

Never leave a car running alone. Car thieves watch for these cars that they call puffers. 

Warming up the vehicle before driving off reduces moisture condensation on the inside windows. 

At low temperatures the battery's starting power drops. Turn off the heater, radio, lights, etc. before starting the car so all the power can be directed to the engine to start. Be prepared with jumper cables in your trunk for a jump start if necessary. Even better, a self-charge auto jumper that plugs directly into the lighter can be a lifesaver.




About the Author: 
Marilyn Pokorney Freelance writer of science, nature, animals and the environment. Also loves crafts, gardening, and reading. Website: http://www.apluswriting.net Email: Current address on website 

وهذا الرابط
http://www.motorpoint.com.au/warm-up-the-car.asp

خلاص سخن السياره لمدة 30 ثانيه ثم ابداء القياده بهدؤ حتتى تكتمل العمليه بدون تضييع وقت او جهد


----------



## emely (9 يناير 2007)

الموضوع مو مضخة زيت كل الموضوع متل ما قال الاخ انه درجه حرارة السلندرات بتكون كتير بارده بينما عمليه الاحتراق بتحتاج درجات حراره عاليه جدا وبالتالي لن تكون عمليه الاحتراق efficient و لذالك نحتلج ان نترك المحرك في حالة neutral لمدة 10 في الاماكن البارده و التي تكون درجات الحراره فيها تصل الى 15 درجه مئويه و خط شائع ايضا اننا نقوم بالضغط على بداله البنزين و هذا خطا دع المحرك يعمل على 1000 rpm oly


----------



## ابو علي2 (12 يناير 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد ولكم بعض ماعندي 
تسخين السيارة مهم جداَ حيث ان تصميم المحرك يتم وفق مقاييس محددة من حيث 
( الخلوص ودرجة حرارة التشغيل )
ان اجزاء المحرك الدوارة يكون بينها خلوص وهذا الخلوص يسمح بوجود سائل التزليق وهو الزيت ويكون عبارة عن فلم من الزيت يمنع الاحتكاك بين الاجزاء وعند تشغيل المحرك على البارد تكون اجزاء المحرك والخلوص بينها كبير مما يسبب هروب الزيت بسرعة ويودي الى الاحتكاك الكبير بين الاجزاء وهذا يحصل عندما يتم تشغيل المحرك بسرعة عالية وهو بارد فقط لهذا يلزم تسخين المحرك حتى تتمدد الاجزاء ويصبح الخلوص في حدود التشغيل الصحيح وتكون درجة تشغيل سائل المحرك بين 80 الى 85 درجة مئوية 
وتصمم السيارات الحديثة بحيث يتم الوصول الى درجة حرارة التشغيل في وقت قصير جدا وذلك لتقليل الملوثات وتقليل فترة التسخين التي تكثر فيها خروج الملوثات مثل الهيدروكربونات عن طريق 
1- منع مروحة التبريد بالعمل عند بداية التشغيل .
2- وضع ثرمستات في دورة االتبريد لتنظيم درجة الحرارة 
3- زيادة كمية الوقود المحقون في المحرك 
4- تدوير غازات العادم 

وتكون غرفة الاحتراق اول الاجزاء سخونة بسبب عملية الاحتراق وتفيد عملية التسخين في تمدد حلقات المكبس واحكام اغلاق الاسطوانة وعدم هروب الشحنة وكذلك تمدد ساق الصمام مما يتيح عمل المحرك بشكل اقل ضوضا واكثر كفاءة


----------



## engmoh1 (16 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للتسخين--- الكفاءة (Max performance) الخارجةمن المحرك مصممة عند درجة حرارة معينة داخل غرفة الاحتراق حوالى 600 درجة داخل الغرفة الاحتراق وهذه الدرجة بالنسبة للمحركات القديمة لا تصل اليها الا بعد حوالى من 3 الى 5 دقائق وفى هذه الفترة يكون الاحتراق غير كامل داخل المحرك لذلك يكون معدل الاحتراق بالنسبة للكفاءة الخارجة ضغيير .
فى حالة المحركات التى تعمل السولار سبب حدوث الاشتعال هو Compration ratio about 1/8 وهذا ينتج عنه حرارة عالية ويساعد على هذاالاشتعال هو درجة حرارة الغرفة (المحرك) لذلك يكون الاشتعال غير كامل.
اما السيارات الحديثة . تحتوى على 
1- صمامات اتبطئ سرعة حروج هواء العادم وهذا يساعد على سخونة السيارة بسرعة ثم بعد ذلك تعمل هذه الصمام النظام العادى .
2- وجود صمام فى دوره التبريد المياه يكون مغلق فى بدء التشغيل ثم عند درجة حرارة معينة يتم فتح هذا الصمام وهذا يساعد على زيادة معدل التسخين 
مده التسخين تكون حوالى 1-3 دقيقة والذى يتحكم فى هذا المعدل الاسباب السابقة


----------



## علاء محسن علي (16 يناير 2007)

السيارة تحتاج الى تسخين حتى يصل الزيت الى درجة باستطاعته الوصول الى كل مفاصل الحركه ويقلل من نسبة الاحتكاك وحتى السيارات الحديثة وتختلف حسب درجة حرارة البلد وشكرا


----------



## BOOK5555 (21 يناير 2007)

غريب جداً ان هناك من يظن ان هناك سبب علمي لتسخين السيارة وهو في منتدي هندسي.السيارات الجيدة لا تحتاج لاي تسخين فالتسخين خرافة منتشرة بين الجهلة و انتقلت الى انصاف المتعلمين في الهندسة او حتى الطب

وصاحب الكتاب الاجنبي ليس من العلماء بل هو صحفي وجل المعلومات المغلوطة تاتي من الصحفيين و انا استغرب ان اجد مثل هذه المعلومات المغلوطة والتى وبكل فخر يمكن لاى مهندس مبتدي ان يرد عليها .و اي مرجع يقول عكس ذلك فهو تجاري و صحفي فالعلم في جميع الامور لا يؤخذ من الصحفيين .فنرجو عدم الكذب على العلم.

لا فائدة من التسخين و لا اعلم لماذا تم شطب ملاحظاتي مع انها علمية فالعلم لا ياتي من الصحفيين كمؤلف الكتاب الاجنبي و للعلم فأنه اثناء دراستي في احدى الدول الاوربية لم اشاهد تفشي هذه الخرافة ارجو عدم المسح

اسف جداً لقد وجدت مشاركتي في مكان اخر


لا فائدة من التسخين و لا اعلم لماذا تم شطب ملاحظاتي مع انها علمية فالعلم لا ياتي من الصحفيين كمؤلف الكتاب الاجنبي المستخدم من احدهم كدليل. اعود و اقول ارجوكم ان تراجعوا المراجع العلمية و عدم الكذب و ادعاء العلم فهذه هي الفضيحة.........نرجو الابتعاد عن الكذب بدون العودة لمصادر محترمة


----------



## engmoh1 (22 يناير 2007)

*book 5555*

والله انا اشك انك قد دخلت كالية الهندسة الا لتنظيفها 
لانه لا يصح مثل هذة الاجابة من مثلك 

وشكرا


book5555 قال:


> غريب جداً ان هناك من يظن ان هناك سبب علمي لتسخين السيارة وهو في منتدي هندسي.السيارات الجيدة لا تحتاج لاي تسخين فالتسخين خرافة منتشرة بين الجهلة و انتقلت الى انصاف المتعلمين في الهندسة او حتى الطب
> 
> وصاحب الكتاب الاجنبي ليس من العلماء بل هو صحفي وجل المعلومات المغلوطة تاتي من الصحفيين و انا استغرب ان اجد مثل هذه المعلومات المغلوطة والتى وبكل فخر يمكن لاى مهندس مبتدي ان يرد عليها .و اي مرجع يقول عكس ذلك فهو تجاري و صحفي فالعلم في جميع الامور لا يؤخذ من الصحفيين .فنرجو عدم الكذب على العلم.
> 
> ...


----------



## سلطان575 (22 يناير 2007)

لقد سبق وأن بحثت عن الموضوع فوجدت أن اقرب سبب هو تقلص أجزاء المحرك مما يزيد الاحتكاك بين البستم والسلندر فعند التحرك بالسيارة تزداد حركة البستم داخل السلندر مما يؤدي الى تأكل هذه الاجزاء وبذلك يقل عمرها الافتراضي ويرجع هذا الى ان معامل التمدد للبستم يختلف عن معامل التمدد للسلندر , ولكن يبقى تأثيرها بسيط و على المدى الطويل .


وأما ما يحصل في بعض السيارات وخصوصا القديمة من ثقل للحركة وهي باردة فهو بسبب ان معظم الطاقة الناتجة عن الاحتراق تذهب الى تسخين المحرك ولا يبقى للقيام بالحركة إلا القليل من الطاقة .


----------



## يسري عبدالمجيد (16 فبراير 2007)

انصح الاخ ساد بيرد بزيارة الموقع التالي
www.howstuffworks.com


----------



## Qal&ia (17 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارى ان هناك موضوعان السيارات الحديثة والسيارات القديمة
بالنسبة للسيارات القديمة التي تعمل بالكربوريتر فلا بد من تحمية السيارة وهي واقفة والذي يساعد على ذلك هو التشوك (الخانق) حيث يعمل اما بواسطة اليد او بواسطة الاحساس لحرارة الماء ، فيقوم باغلاق فتحة الكربوريتر ، ويقلل كمية الهواء المتدفقة كي يزيد نسبة الوقود فتصبح 13/1 ( مع العلم انها في الوضع العادي 14.3/1)
وبذلك مع زيادة نسبة القود ترتفع حرارة المحرك اسرع ، عند ذلك تصل غرفة الاحتراق الى درجة حرارة ملائمة للاحتراق الكامل ، وهذا ملاحظ لو سرت بالسيارة وهي باردة فان الضعف في اداء المحرك واضح لان الاحتراق غير مكتمل.
اما السيارات الحديثة فيوجد مجسات (sensors) تقوم بقياس حرارة الهواء المتدفق وان كان باردا توجد مسخنات ترفعه ، ايضا تقيس كمية الهواء والوقود المتدفق وتنقلها للكمبيوتر في السيارة لثقوم بالمعايرة والتعويض حتى يتم الحصول على درجة الاحتراق الامثل. طبعا السيارات الحديثة تحتوي بخبا مثل الديزل.


----------



## المستشار8 (17 فبراير 2007)

برافوووووووووو العرندس


ياجماعه من وجهة نظري المتواضعه 
هناك عمليتان :
1/ان العملية الاولى العامل الأهم فيها هو الزيت وليس فقط رفع درجة الحرارة لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لأن الزيت عندما يكون المحرك متوقف يتجمع اسفل المحرك بما يسمى ( كارتير) 

ومثلما ذكرت في المشاركة السابقه عندما يقلع المحرك تنطلق المضخة التي في اسفله برفع الزيت الى اعلى المحرك رويدا رويدا.

2/ عندما يكون الزيت درجت حرارته منخفضة تجد جزيئاته متماسكه واللزوجه اقل وهذا يشكل احتكاك
قد يضر المحرك بالتآكل تماما بعكس ارتفاع درجة حرارته عندما يكون لزجا وكفائته اعلى

والله اعلم


----------



## Qal&ia (18 فبراير 2007)

لايمكن للزيت ان ينتقل رويدا رويدا الى اعلى، لانه بمجرد دوران المحرك يصل الزيت فورا الى اجزاء المحرك.
الموضوع لا يتعدى كون غرفة الاحتراق بحاجة الى احماء.

ولكن لمن يريد الاجابة لماذا الديزل بحاجة الى احماء اكثر ، وقبل الاطفاء يجب امهاله قليلا ليعمل على اللا حمل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## wdelshafie (19 فبراير 2007)

كما هو معلوم فأن كل ماكينة تحتاج لدرجة حرارة معينة لكي تعمل بطريقة مثاليةتسمي بدرجة حرارة التشغيل المثالية.هذه الدرجة قد تزيد او تنقص حسب درجة حرارة الجو المحيط؛ففي المناطق الباردة نحتاج لزمن من التسخين لنصل الي هذة الدرجة والعكس عند المناطق الحارة.


----------



## المستشار8 (19 فبراير 2007)

برافو sad bird سؤال في قمة الذكاء ولكن اتمنى اني اجاوب على سؤالك

حيث ان درجة حرارة المحرك عند التشغيل تكون منخفضة ولكي يصل المحرك لدرجة الاحتراق المثالي
يحتاج لمزيد من الوقوود فيبدأ بالضغط على مضخة البنزين حتى يصل للكمية المرجوه منه فيزيد الضغط طريدا مع زيادة الضغط الوقود

وبعدها يبدأ تدريجيا بالنزول مع ارتفاع درجة الحرارة

والله اعلم


----------



## محمدعبدالعظيم (27 فبراير 2007)

يجب تسخين السيارة , وتتفاوت المدة الزمنية من سيارة لاخري
وحيث انني كنت امتلك سيارتان , كانت الاولي موديل 96 وكانت تحتاج إلي حوالي أربع دقائق للتسخين
أما السيارة التي معي الان فهي موديل ياباني وفترة التسخين دقيقتان فقط . والحقن الكتروني
عندما أدير مفتاح المارش أجد أن عداد rpm يبدأ من عند رقم 2 ويتوقف علية لمدة ثانيتان . ثم ينزل إلي 1.6 لمدة لا تتجاوز الدقيقتان . ثم بعد التسخين , ينزل الي 0.8 أتوماتيكيا 
المهم التسخين يحافظ علي موتور السيارة . حيث كما قال زميل أنها تعتبر رياضة الصباح . لو داومت عليها يوميا لمدة خمس دقائق على الاقل لن تشكو من الام الظهر والمفاصل
محمد عبد العظيم عامر


----------



## سيف المختار (28 فبراير 2007)

يجب تسخين السيارة وخاصة في الشتاء لان المحرك يعمل بافضل كفاءة في 90-85 درجة مئوية


----------



## Dawns_Mist (28 فبراير 2007)

*الخلاصة الوافية لمعرفة أهمية تسخين السيارة قبل الانطلاق*

كل ماقيل هنا كلام جيد جدا لكنه لا يحمل الإجابة الفعلية الدقيقة و لأن عملي منصب من صغري على السيارات فلقد بحثت من قبل على إجابة هذا السؤال ومن الخبراء عرفت ما سأقوله لحضراتكم :
كلنا يعرف أن أي جزء ميكانيكي مهما كان صغره أو أهميته يحتاج للتزيت باستمرار للتقليل من الاحتكاك لعدم تآكل المعادن و للتقليل من فقد الحرارة التي اؤدي للتقليل من الكفائة و نعرف أيضا أن محرك السيارة هو عبارة عن مجموعة من ( البيستونز ) أو البساتم التي تعمل داخل سليندرات و تكون حركة هذه البساتم رأسية ذهابا و إيابا لدفع الطاقة الحرارية الازمة بعد حرق الوقود و كذلك الـ ( إنتاكز ) و أجزاء أخرى كثيرة لها هذه الحركات الميكانيكية و التي تتطلب و جود زيت يعمل على الأسباب المذكورة و إذا فقد التزيت الصحيح أدي ذلك لضرر المحرك و تآكله مع الزمن و التقليل من كفائته ، و عندما تقف السيارة لفترة طويلة تزيد عن 5 -6 ساعات يكون بذلك الزيت حول المحرك و داخل أجزاؤه قد جف نسبيا فإذا انطلقنا بالسيارة حينها دون تسخين نكون تماما كمن انطلق بالسيارة و هي خالية من الزيت تماما و هنا أهمية التسخين " فهو يجعل الزيت يأخد دورته كامله لكل أجزاء المحرك فيكون حينها المحرك على وضع استعداده الجيد للانطلاق دون احتكاك مضر و بدرجة حرارة مناسبة و دون تآكل "
المدة اللازمة لتسخين السيارة جيدا لجعل الزيت يتخلل لكل الأجزاء هي ( من 5 - 7 دقائق ) و ينصح الخبراء بأن تكون 10 دقائق
و مقولة أن ( السيارات الجديدة لا تحتاج إلى تسخين ) هي مقولة غير صحيحة على الإطلاق فأي محرك مهما كان يحتاج لأن يحصل على التزيت المطلوب قبل الإنطلاق .
و شكرا لكم و تمنياتي بأن أكون قد أفدتكم و أعتذر عن الإطالة لكن هذا الموضوع كان مهما و يحتاج إلي هذا الشرح .


----------



## كلمة عرب (28 فبراير 2007)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة book5555 

 
_غريب جداً ان هناك من يظن ان هناك سبب علمي لتسخين السيارة وهو في منتدي هندسي.السيارات الجيدة لا تحتاج لاي تسخين فالتسخين خرافة منتشرة بين الجهلة و انتقلت الى انصاف المتعلمين في الهندسة او حتى الطب_
_=======================================================_
_please read any book about automotive engineering to get some true enginering knowldge_
_and you will find that any new and good car does not need this_


----------



## كلمة عرب (28 فبراير 2007)

I found only one who have the right answer
thank you book5555, yours are the true answer and in euorpe now body warm up his car because when you turn the key all systems will work and the engine is designed for that if they study engineering designe they will know that your answer is the right one. I am sorry for the un polite answer from that person
فالناس اعداء ما جهلوا
و كلامك هو الصحيح و شكرا


----------



## sad bird (17 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم

اولا اشكر كل من شارك برائيه أو وقته للاطلاع على الموضوع

وردا على بعض الأخوه الدين لايعرفون للحوار طريقا

فعندما طرحت هدا الموضوع لم اطرحه للجهل به ولاكن لان هناك الكثير ممن لم تتح لهم الفرصه للدراسه و الاطلاع على مثل هدة المواضيع التي نستحدمها ونستيع الوصول اليها بالرجوع والبحث السريع على الانترنت أو بأي طريقة اخرى من التى درسناها وعرفناها و نستحدمها كل يوم.

هناك الكثير لا يجيدون البحث فلمادا لانكون عون لهم بدون التعلي عليهم


أخي Book555 لا الومك على ردك الدي يعكس مستواك الاجتماعي و العلمي ولا كن " قل خيرا أو أصمت"

ومن هنا انشدكم جميعا بالارتقى بمستوى الحوار

وأعتدر للجميع على تعليق الاخ الفاضل الدي اساء لنا جميعا....

أخوكم المهندس\ عيسى الشمراني


----------



## كونكورد (17 مارس 2007)

اهلا وسهلا بك اخى
السيارات الحديثه اشبهها مثل الشخص الرياضى
لا يقوم بمجهود مفاجىء حتى ولو اجبر على ذلك
فهى تعطى قدره خاصه بكل حاله لذلك عند العمل على البارد فهى لن تكون مثل حالتها وهى ساخنه 
وشكرآ


----------



## [email protected] (20 مارس 2007)

ما فائدة تسخين السياره قبل السير بها 

وهل يجب علينا ان نسخنها في جميع الفصول حتى الصيف ؟؟؟ 

: سواء كان في الشتاء او في الصيف وحتى الخريف بل والربيع لابد لك من تسخين المحرك 

فائدة تسخين السيارة كما يلي :- 

اولا : تعلم ان الزيت في المحرك قبل التشغيل يكون باردا ، 

وكفاءة الزيت تزداد كلما تعرض للحرارة 

لان هناك جزيئات في الزيت تزداد فعاليتها وتكون قادرة على منح الزيت اللزوجة الكافية 

لتقليل احتكاك قوالب الحديد الموجودة داخل المحرك من بساتم وحلقات وتروس وغيرها 

وكلما زادت الحرارة كلما زادت فعالية الزيت اذا كان جيدا طبعا..... 

لذلك ترى ان السيارات الجديدة يكون مؤشر الحرارة في المنتصف حتى يحافظوا على المحرك فترة اطول باذن الله 


ثانيا : لابد من تجهيز المحرك للعمل الشاق 

وذلك بتسخينه بعض الوقت حتى تسمح للمعدن داخل المحرك بوجود الزيت بالتمدد 

حتى تجنبه التاكل وبالتالي حصول فراغات في الحلقات تسمح للزيت بالدخول الى غرفة الاحتراق 

وبالتالي ظهور الدخان الذي يخرج من العادم او ما يسمى الشكمان أو الكنداسه

لانه يكون كما تعلم في حالة انكماش عندما يكون باردا​


----------



## محمود حزة (16 مايو 2007)

تسخين السياره أمر مهم جدا لانه بالوصول الي درجه حراره الي اكثر من85 درجه مئويه يكون هناك أفضل اداء لتشغيل المحرك وفي السيارات الحديثه بكون هناك بعض الملحقات التي تعجل عمليه التسخبن فيحدث ذلك بسرعه


----------



## شريف زهران (17 مايو 2007)

فى حاله التسخين علبه الشكمان الخلفى تنكسر اولا
فى حاله عدم التسخين ( الحركه فور اداره المحرك) يمكسر فرن العادم


----------



## ahmad_gh (18 مايو 2007)

هناك الكثير من من الاسباب من اجل تسخين السياره واحد من الاسباب من اجل الوقود لانه من الممكن ان يتكثف الوقود في المجاري المخصصه له مما يودي الى زياده في كمية الوقود بالنسبة للاوكسجين في الخليط والهدف من التسخين هو تجنب هذه المشكله ليبقى الوقود في حالة التبخر
اما بالنسبة للسيارات الحديثه تم اضافه اجهزة استشعار وتحدث عمليات لاستمرارية حاله "بخار الوقود" لكنني لست اذكرها وان شاء الله انني اراجعها واضيفها لتعم الفائده


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (18 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## معا للخير (20 مايو 2007)

ومنكم نستفيد


----------



## المحترف1 (20 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركة

نصيحة مهمه 

اخواني جميع السيارات بحاجة الي تسخين واقل شي 5 دقائق ..........
لكي يتم تحريك الزيت داخل المكينة وحتى تكون السيارة جاهزة لتحريك والدليل عندما تشغل السيارة
انظر في عداد ميزان الهواء بداية التشغيل بيكون مرتفع عن الرقم 1 وبعد 5 دقائق بيكون تحت الرقم 1
وانا مجرب في سيارتي الكامري 2001


----------



## الوست (20 مايو 2007)

والله ما بدري


----------



## حمزه عمر (21 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ان عملية تسخين السيارة قبل عملية القيادة له فائدة واحدة فقط وهي الوصول الي عملية ضمان وصول الزيت الي جميع اجزاء المحرك والذي يمثل الدم في مجاري الانسان . 
والسلام حبيبي


----------



## حمزه عمر (21 مايو 2007)

بالنسبة للمقارنة التي تحدث عنها الشباب فيما يخص السيارة القديمة والجديدة في عملية تشغيل المحرك قبل القيادة , فاني اقول ان كل السيارات بها ماكينة لكن تختلف الكفائة التي تتحرك بها وفي كل الحالات يفضل التسخين قبل القيادة لضمان وصول الزيت لجميع اجزاء المحرك .
والسلام


----------



## حمزه عمر (21 مايو 2007)

نرجو من الجميع افادتنا المعلومة


----------



## حمزه عمر (21 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hassan980 (30 مايو 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء انا مش مهندس 
انا ميكانيكي وارى ان الرأي الاصح
هو ان السياره تحتاج للتسخين القديمه والحديثه
على حد سواء وذلك لان محرك السياره يكون 
عند بداية التشغيل بارد وخصوصا في فصل الشتاء 
وبالتالي فان احتراق الوقود يكون غير مكتمل لذا يجب 
الانتضار حتى يسخن المحرك ويصبح الاحتراق مكتمل


----------



## ابوذيبه (18 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله بكم جميع الاجوبه صحيحه وهي تسخين السياره لصعود الزيت الى جميع اجزاء المحرك وكدلك لجعل معدن المحرك ساخن لاتمام عمليت الاحتراق بشكل صحيح اما السيارات الحديثه تحتوي على كانترول لاجراء عمليه التسخين ولكن بشكل مخفي


----------



## المهندس ابو علي (18 يونيو 2007)

في حالة حركة السيارة تقوم مضخة الزيت باجراء عمليت ضخ الزيت ليمر عبر المنافذ المخصصه ولتتم عملية التزيت باكمل وجه وعند توقف السيارة عن العمل تنخفض نسب الزيت في الاماكن المخصصه (الاماكن التي تحتاج الى تزيت) بسبب عدم اشتغال المضخه (مضخة الزيت) لذلك عند بدء عملية التشغيل يجب ان تعطى فترة من الزمن للسماح للزيت بالوصول الى تلك الاماكن .


----------



## sad bird (26 نوفمبر 2007)

أخواني الأعزاء

التسخين امر ضروري لأي سيارة ولا كن عندما طرحت الموضوع كنت أعلم بحقيقة التسخين وأهميتها وألخص الطريقة الصحيحه للتسخين فيمايلي:

1. إذا كانت السيارة واقفه لفتره طويلة فيجب عليك تسخينها لمدة لاتزيد عن ثلاث دقائق فقط وستكون سرعة الدوران أتوماتيكيا" من 1000 الى 1500 rpm.

2. عندما تنخفظ سرعة الدوران أتوماتيكيا لأقل من 1000 rpm تكون السيارة جاهزة للانطلاق.

3. عندما تشغل السيارة وتجد سرعة الدوران تحت 1000 فأعلم ان درجة الحرارة داخل المحرك في المدى المصمم لها وليس هناك حاجه للتسخين وتستطيع الأنطلاق بعد 10 ثوان فقط

4. زيادة الوقود أو البنزين لادعي لها ابدا وهي خسارة وقود فقط ولن تسرع تسخين السيارة مطلقا".

راجع كتيب إرشادات سيارتك الخاصة وستجد بعض هذه المعلومات


أتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (26 نوفمبر 2007)

جزااااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا جميعا اخوانى لكرااااااااااااام


----------



## DrClick (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السبب في كدة هو تحسين نسبة الهواء للوقود 
علشان احنا بنحرق بخار البنزين مش البنزين نفسة وبالتالي لازم يكون المكبس سخن علشان يبخر الغاز
كمان لما يكون بارد بيتكثف علةى جدار الاسطوانة ويزود نسبة الوقود مما يؤدي الى حرق غير مستقر


----------



## مهندسة تعدين (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلم عليكم :
يجب إخماء السيارات الحديثة منها والقديمة قبل النطلاق بهاوذلك لأنّ:
جسم المحرك الذي يحوي بداخله السطوانات (السيلندرات) يكون باردا وخاصة في الشتاء وعند دوران المحرك فإنّ الانفجار الذي يحصل عند البواجي يتسبب بارتفاع كبير لدرجة الحرارة وضغط كبيرالامر الذي يتسبب بحدوث فرق كبير في درجات الحرارة بين السطح الداخلي والخارجي للمحرك أي اجهادات حرارية على معدن المحرك و بتكرار العملية تظهر التشققات وهذا ما لا يرغب أي منا بحدوثه.
هذا من وجهة نظر تتعلق بمعدن المحرك أما فيما يتعلق بمضخات الزيت والنزين فهذا أمر أجهله.


----------



## مهندسة تعدين (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله:
محرك السيارة مصنوع من معدن معين ويتكون من اسطوانات يتم داخلها احتراق الوقودالذي يعطي حرارة وضغط مرتفعين ففي الشتاء يكون معدن المحرك بارداً من الخارج أما داخل الاسطوانات فتكون الحرارة كبيرة نتيجة الاحتراق وهذا يسبب اجهاد حراري كبير على المعدن ويؤدّي إلى تشققه عند إعطاء كمية كبيرة من الوقود قبل تجانس حرارة المعدن(من الداخل والخارج) هذا من وجهة نظر المعادن .


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (29 نوفمبر 2008)

رد على الأخت مهندس تعدين.
هذه الفروقات الحرارية سوف تبدأ بالظهور بمجرد تشغيل السيارة, والتي ستكون موجودة في حالة إحماء السيارة في حالة الوقوف أو في حالة المسير ... ربما في حالة المسير تتعرض قطع المحرك لحمل أكبر و الذي يؤدي مع وجود هذه الأحمال الحرارية إلى البدء بحدوث التشققات cracks initiation.


----------



## ميكانييكا (29 نوفمبر 2008)

تسخين المحرك يساعد على وصول الزيت الي كل الاجزاء المتحركه بصوره اسرع وراح يساعد على تقليل الاحتكاك.
To avoid metal to metal contact


----------



## b.abderrazek (29 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لو نلا حظ ان سيارات الت تشغل على البنزين لا نقوم بعملية التسخين
لكن سيارات التي تشغل على الديزل ( اسف فانا ادرس باللغة الفرنسية المهم ان تصل الفكرة)
يستحب فيها التخسخين لماذا؟؟؟؟
1- لانه كما تعرفون ان البنزين سريع الاشتعال وعملية الاحتراق فيه سهلة.
2- اما الديزل فهو سائل صعب الاحتراق ويعطي مرود جيد كما ازدادت درجة حرارة المحرك وعملية احتراق تكون سهلة ولهذا فمن المستحسن تسخين السيارة قبل انطلاق ومنه اتت فكرة التيربوا 
ارجوا ان تعذروني على تعبيري فهي اول مرة اكتب بها مصطلحات باللغة العربية


----------



## مؤيد العباسي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم: تحية لك اخي السائل وتحية لمن ساهم بالتعليق.
اولا اود ان اعرف نفسي , فأنا متخصص نظريا وعمليا( علميا وعمليا) بفحص السيارات الحديثة بالحاسوب.
السيارات الحديثة منها والقديمة كل منها بحاجة ماسة الى التسخين قبل السير بها, اي تشغيل المحرك (engine) لحين وصول درجة حرارنه الى(85) درجة مئوية على الاقل, واسباب ذلك ما يلي:
لقد تم توزيع حساسات الكترونية(electronic sensors) على اماكن محددة من المحرك قسم منها لا يعمل الا بعد وصول حرارته الى درجة عالية كحساس الاوكسجين , وقسم منها يعمل على تسخين الهواء الداخل الى المحرك كجهاز قياس كمية الهواء (air flow) وهذه الحساسات(sensors)تعطي معلومات الى جهاز السيطرة الالكترونية للمحرك (electronic control unit)ليقوم هذا الجهاز بالسيطرة على دوران المحرك بالصورة المثلىفي كافة السرع بالسيطرة على كمية الوقود او تقديم او تأخير شرارة الاشتعال.
وجد ان افضل درجة حرارة لاشتغال المحرك بصورة ممتازة تكون بين درج(ة90 الى105 )درجة مئوية, ويجب ان تكون حرارة العادم من 313 الى 600 درجة مئوية ليعمل حساس الاوكسجين( O2 sensor) بشكل ممتاز.
هذا من ناحية الاجهزة الالكترونية , اما الاجزاء الميكانيكية فأنها بحاجة ماسة للتسخين لتأخذ حجمهاالطبيعي بالتمدد اضافة الى ان الوقود يحترق بصورة اقرب الى الاكتمال عندما يلامس المعدن الساخن الذي يتلامس معه, واما زيت المحرك فهو بحاجة ماسة الى اكتما ل توزيعه على الاجزاء المتحركة وهو بحاجة الى التسخين لتنخفض كثافته لتكون الاجزاء المتحركة اكثر انزلاقا بمرور الزيت الى الاماكن الحساسة. هذه نبذه مختصرة جدا جدا عن احتياج المحرك للتسخين.
اما صندوق التروس الاوتوماتيكي ( automatic electronic gear box ) الذي يتزيت بزيت الهايدروليك فهو الاخربحاجة ماسة جدا للتسخين قبل الشروع بالحركة للاسباب التالية:
1-زيت الهايدروليك بحاجة الى التسخين لتنخفض كثافته ويستطيع المرور من خلال الصمامات الكهربائية للوصول الى اجزاء العزل والتعشيق بضغط عالي.
2-يحتوي صندوق التروس على مسننات وعوازل وصفائح معدنية تتخلل صفائح العوازل وهي بحاجة ماسة الى حرارة معينة لتؤدي عملها بصورة افضل.
اما حرارة صندوق التروس(electronic gear box) فتصل اليه من خلال دورة الزيت داخل دورة ماء تبريد المحرك. 
هذه نبذة مختصرة جدا لفائدة تسخين محركات السيارات الحديثة والتي من هذا الشرح تبدو انها بحاجة اكثر للتسخين من السيارات القديمة.
ارجو ان اكون قد قدمت الفائدة المرجوة... مع الف تحية ...


----------



## ذيادة (30 نوفمبر 2008)

عندما تقف السيارة ينزل الزيت بفعل الجازبية الي الكرتير وطرق التزيت مختلفة في بها جزء بالطرطشة وجزء مغمور وجزء بفعل طامبة الزيت


----------



## omarmashaqbeh (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*التشغيل -- الانتظار --- الانطلاق*

بسم الله 
اخواني ان السيارات الحديثة تعتمد على عملية خلط الوقود والتزييت والتبريد على الانظمة التقليدية ( الميكانيكية ) بشكل اساسي لذلك يجب تسخين السيارة ورفع درجة حرارتها حتى يتم عملية الاحتراق بشكل كامل
اما بالنسبة لنظام التزييت فهنالك مظخة تعمل بشكل فوري عند ادارة المحرك ( اي بدء التشغيل ) وتاخذ حركتها من عمود المرفق وسرعة الادارة تتراوح بين 650- 950 دورة في الدقيقة بغض النظر عن درجة حرارة التزييت 

الهدف من رفع درجة حرارة المحرك هي الحصول على احتراق كامل داخل غرفة الاحتراق 


اما في السيارات الحديثة 1- مضخة التزييت معشقة مع عمود المرفق 
2- عملية خلط الوقود والاحتراق الكامل لا يعتمد بشكل اساسي على درجة 
حرارة غرفة الاحتراق ----- 
وانما هنالك مجموعة من المدخلات ترسل كل منها اشارة الى وحدة التحكم ( كمبوتر السيارة ) والذي بدورة يقوم على عملية الخلط المناسب للحصول على الاحتراق الكامل 

وبرغم من ذلك فكثير من مصنعي السيارات ينصحوا بان يتم تشغيل السيارة لمدة 60 ثانية قبل الانطلاق لتكتمل دورة التزييت بشكل كامل قبل الانطلاق 

والله اعلم


----------



## المهندس عبـدالعزيز (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله علي الشباب مهم مقصرين في الموضوع 

بس أنا اللي أعرفه عن تسخين السيارة أنه مهم لأسباب كثير 
1- لأخذ زيت المكينة دورة كاملة في المكينة حتي يمر علي جميع moving part في المحينة 

2- للتمدد الحراري في المكينة زي ما هو معلوم عند الشباب أنه المعادن تتمدد بالحرارة وتسخين السيارة للopration temp يخلي التتمدد الحراري في المكينة للدرجة المصمم لها المكينة وخاصة ل piston and Rings حتي تعطيك أفضل أداء ممكن

3- حرارة غرفة الإحتراق تكون بالدرجة المطلوبة علشان ترفع معاها حرارة الهواء المخلوط بالوقود لتسهيل عملية الإحتراق​


----------



## يحتاج خبرة (6 ديسمبر 2008)

يعطيكم العافيه ياشباب على هذه الاجتهادات 
وتصدقون اني من زمان وانا نفسي احصل على الاجابه 
اغلب الاخوان اجمع على عملية التسخين وان اختلفت الاسباب 
الكثير يرى انه مهم لاجل عملية التزييت مع اني ارى ان هناك مضخه لزيت 
وكم ستاخذ هذه المضخه من الوقت لتدفع الزيت لجميع الاجزاء الخاصه بذلك لا اعتقد انه وقت طويل 
البعض ذكر ان هناك خلوص بين البستن والاسطوانه ويتسبب في دخول الزيت والاخر يرى انه بالعكس سيكون هناك احتكاك 
الاخ الذي طرح الموضوع يقول انه يملك الاجابه فاتمنى ان يزودنا بها حيث ان ماكتبه ليس سوى كيفية التسخين والوقت الكافي لذلك 

لماذا لا نعكس السؤال لكي نحصل على الاجابه ؟؟؟
ماذا يحدث لو لم اسخن السياره وانطلقت بها مع تسميت الاجزاء المتضرره من جراء ذلك ؟؟؟؟
ولنكون دقيقين في السؤال لنقل اني انطلقت بها بعد 60 ثانية اي بعد دقيقه واحده ؟؟


اتمنى ان اجد اجابة كافيه وشافيه .


----------



## fmharfoush (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## fmharfoush (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــكرا


----------



## fmharfoush (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــكرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 يوليو 2010)

للرفع ..
لإبداء الرأي والتعرف على وجهات النظر الأخرى..


----------



## اسلام حسب النبي (30 يوليو 2010)

افادم الله..........وبارك الله لكم وجعلكم دائما من الناصحين


----------



## jaouad418 (1 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## سلام السالمي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بوركت اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الطيب بارك الله بك وبامثالك


----------



## m2rizk (26 أكتوبر 2010)

السادة الزملاء
من الواضح أن كل الاراء تعبر عن أصحابها فقط
لكن بالنسبة لى كمالك لسيارة: انا اتعامل معها بمبدأ اسأل المصنع عن قدرات المنتج و كيفية استعماله
مثلا انا عندى سيارة بيجو 405 برستيج اتوماتيك سعة 2 لتر
الكاتالوج يقول يجب التسخين بالطريقة التالية:
1- بدء التشغيل و الانتظار لمدة لا تزيد على دقيقتين
2- بدء التحرك مع عدم وصول سرعة المحرك ل 3000 لفة/دقيقة حتى يسخن المحرك ثم تفعل ما تشاء

ملحوظة:

عندما لا التزم بالقواعد أجد أداء سيء و حتى علبة التروس تعمل بكسل


و كل سيارة لها اسلوب استخدام

فقط اسأل المصنع

شكرا


----------



## ميكى45 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا شباب
اللى اعرفه فالموضوع ده ان الزيت و هو بارد لزوجته بتكون عاليه جدا فلا يصل الى كل المجارى الضيقة فى المحرك لعمل التزييت و التبريد الذى يقوم به فحينما يسخن المحرك و كذا الزيت يستطيع الوصول لكا مجرى ضيقة بسهوله 
و الله اعلم


----------



## م انس بصبوص (31 مارس 2011)

حلوو مشكورين على الجهد


----------



## Omar Al-Taj (31 مارس 2011)

الله يجزيكم الف خير على هاي المعلومه الجيده


----------



## weld4lhay (1 أبريل 2011)

*السيارات الحديثه لا تحتاج لتسخين*


----------

